
RadioSumo - radiosumo
http://radiosumo.com
======
pedalpete
Just giving it a shot, but I'm stuck on 'initializing'. Android 6
(marshmallow) using chrome.

I am curious about your 'making radio relevant again'. Is the target market
radio listeners?

I'm thinking a more 'forward looking' appeal may be around podcasts. But
without being able to use the app, I can't really judge. Just my 2c, I think
radio has already been dead for a long-time, how many people born after 2000
have ever owned or been active radio listeners?

~~~
pedalpete
Ok, I got it to play, I had to hit the 'skip' button, so it looks like you may
have a bug. It sat at initializing for a few minutes doing nothing.

Now that I've heard it - I listened for about 10 seconds - I think this is not
usable. I wouldn't want to listen to the automated voice for any more than I
did, and it seems it was just giving me headlines. I wouldn't want it to read
me an article in that voice.

~~~
radiosumo
Thanks for the feedback! That's what we're trying to test out - whether the
TTS is something you'd trade in exchange for having real-time news read back
to you while you drive to/from work.

------
radiosumo
Experimenting with something that makes your drive to/from work a bit more
productive. And keeps you safe at the same time. Let me know what you think.

